# Oil Change Interval



## sdennisf (Mar 12, 2012)

I recently purchased a new 2015 Versa Note and noticed that they are recommending a 5000 mile oil change. This is my 5th Nissan and the previous ones all had a 7500 mile oil change interval. Does anybody know why the change and when did it occur?


----------



## scottmandue (Jun 9, 2016)

My 2015 is also ready for an oil change, is there someplace I can use a rolling floor jack in the front middle of the car? I usually jack the car up and slip a couple jack-stands under the front wishbone attachment spots.


----------



## PeterN (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi, on my Juke, there are two schedule options

SCHEDULE 1 (more severe operating conditions), every 3,750 miles or 3 months, whichever comes first
SCHEDULE 2 (less severe operating conditions), every 7,500 miles or 6 months, whichever comes first

so I guess nissan started to be concerned about the operating conditions over the time, no idea when the change took place though


----------

